# C'Mere Deer



## proulxde (Jun 5, 2008)

The law by the Michigan DNR states:*

"Baiting" *is defined as putting out food materials for deer to attract, lure, or entice them as an aid in hunting.

When hunting in the lower peninsula of Michigan, is it illegal to use any type of C'Mere Deer, minerals or molasses???


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Illegal............there are many threads, try the search feture


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

proulxde said:


> The law by the Michigan DNR states:
> 
> *"Baiting" *is defined as putting out food materials for deer to attract, lure, or entice them as an aid in hunting.
> 
> When hunting in the lower peninsula of Michigan, is it illegal to use any type of C'Mere Deer, minerals or molasses???


It is considered bait, there for in the lower peninsula it is illegal.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

It is illegal. According to state law, &#8220;bait&#8221; for deer is &#8220;a substance composed of grains, minerals, salt, fruit,
vegetables, hay or any other food material, whether natural or manufactured, which may lure,​entice or attract deer.&#8221;

The only thing you can use is scents provided the scent is not designed to have the deer lick or ingest it.


----------



## .480 (Feb 21, 2006)

JWICKLUND said:


> It is illegal. According to state law, bait for deer is a substance composed of grains, minerals, salt, fruit,​
> vegetables, hay or any other food material, whether natural or manufactured, which may lure,​entice or attract deer.
> 
> The only thing you can use is scents provided the scent is not designed to have the deer lick or ingest it.


 
With this definition (see above). How in the world can food plots be legal?

BAIT FOR DEER IS: grains (wheat, rye,soybeans etc....)
fruit, vegetables (turnips, squash, pumpkins etc...)
hay, (alfalfa, clover, chickory etc....)

natural or manufactured which may LURE, ENTICE or ATTRACT DEER.

Let's get honest here officer Wicklund.
If you are going to say in this and other threads that popcorn, granola( if it is attracting a lot of deer?????) c'mere deer and many other things are ILLEGAL. (because they attract deer!)
You guys had better get with the legislatures and get the wording of your "laws" spelled out a little bit differently.

Every part of a FOOD PLOT would definately fall under the bait definition you just posted.

I know I know, flame away food plotters, but if you are honest, your food plots are EXACTLY in line with the exact definition of BAIT.


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

.480 said:


> With this definition (see above). How in the world can food plots be legal?
> 
> BAIT FOR DEER IS: grains (wheat, rye,soybeans etc....)
> fruit, vegetables (turnips, squash, pumpkins etc...)
> ...


And so would all the farm fields. Maybe we should ban farming too?


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

.480 said:


> With this definition (see above). How in the world can food plots be legal?
> 
> BAIT FOR DEER IS: grains (wheat, rye,soybeans etc....)
> fruit, vegetables (turnips, squash, pumpkins etc...)
> ...


.480, I will explain things once again and hopefully you and everyone else stuck on the baiting issue will understand. 

*Food plots* are naturally occurring foods, standing agricultural crops, or foods that are placed as a result of using normal farming practices, and are not considered baiting or feeding. Remember, planting food plots on state or federal lands is illegal.
​*Bait *is a substance composed of grains, minerals, salt, fruit, vegetables, hay or any other food material, whether natural or manufactured, which may lure, entice or attract deer. Bait is not naturally occurring (SEE ABOVE) and is artificially placed by the hunter.

I am not the legislature, I do not write the laws. I don't even have a say in the laws and how they are written. I am paid to interpret, educate, and enforce the laws.​


----------

